# Vice shims - easy and handy



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Vice shims are used to keep your vice jaws parallel when clamping narrower boards. That is the device prevents racking which stresses the vice. I made a set just recently rather than buying. Takes no time at all.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Great idea...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like it...


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Great idea, will definitely make and use one as well.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice project, versatile, simple. In science, they might call it elegant. Goes on the project list.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I have the same vise and had the same problem of STRESSING my vise. So I put the work piece in the middle.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

I always ask myself how to do that?. Wonderful, easy and no cost at all. Congrats, thanks for share it. :wink:


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Bushwhacker said:


> I have the same vise and had the same problem of STRESSING my vise. So I put the work piece in the middle.



Its not a huge problem with this type of vise except when the piece is so long it has to be on the end to avoid the screw. I have a number of vices and with a more traditional wide vice racking is a big problem.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

we talking vise to hold the work or vices that'll get the authorities' attention???
happiness vices like food and fishing???


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

sounds like some one with a guilty conscience


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

old coasty said:


> sounds like some one with a guilty conscience


not a chance...


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

OMG, so simple yet so functional. Great idea and another to the to-do list.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I always used junk pieces that didn't quite match the dim of the project, once I get the shop cleaned up from the recent hurricane, I think I'll make a set, maybe drill a hole through them and run a heavy duty pull chain through and hang it some where close by.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> we talking vise to hold the work or vices that'll get the authorities' attention???
> happiness vices like food and fishing???


I can't believe I made that mistake. Getting old I guess.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

denniswoody said:


> I can't believe I made that mistake. Getting old I guess.


I was under the impression that Canadians spelt it the same way as British people do? As far as I'm concerned, you spelled it the correct way.
Older English and American English calls then Vises, then modern English calls them Vice's like this one I have here.










Then just to be awkward Parkinsons of Shipley in Yorkshire called them Vises, like the Americans do.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I went to the source - Lee Valley. They use vise so while you may be right who dares to argue with LV?


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

If the vise is a vice, what is a vice?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

trouble more often than not...


----------

